# Trustfire Mini-01



## MattSPL (Jul 6, 2012)

My Trustfire Mini-01 arrived today 

Its a small, single CR123 light made from stainless steel with a perfectly centered T6 XM-L emitter. It cost $16.49 with free postage.
It came with a key ring attached, but the small split ring at the tail seemed a bit small and light weight, so i replaced it with a heavy duty split ring and lanyard. 
The light weighs about 2oz incl the CR123, and measures 65mm x 20mm.

Fit and finish are good. Better than i expected for the price, only when twisting the light to activate it, it feels a little rough. This might just be due to the stainless steel construction, or the threads needing a good clean, i'm not sure. The light has 3 modes - High, low and strobe. It would probably make more sense if it had high, med and low instead of the strobe mode though. 
The 2 O'rings on the light are GITD.

The light was advertised as 800 lumens, although i have seen the same light listed as 300 and 1000 lumens elsewhere :thinking:
At a guess, from comparing to a couple of other lights, i'd say it is about 400-500 lumens, so it's a nice little pocket rocket 













Cheers
Matt


----------



## dajabec (Jul 8, 2012)

I measured about 550 lumens with an 16340. It's brighter than my SC600's high mode (not turbo). I thought it was a little big for duty on my keychain, but that's where it ended up


----------



## MattSPL (Jul 8, 2012)

dajabec said:


> I measured about 550 lumens with an 16340. It's brighter than my SC600's high mode (not turbo). I thought it was a little big for duty on my keychain, but that's where it ended up



They certainly seem great for the money :twothumbs 550 lumens is pretty nice 
I have an AW LifeP04 in mine at the moment.


----------



## MattSPL (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's a beamshot of the Mini-01 running on a 3.2v LifeP04


----------



## Blitzwing (Jul 15, 2012)

Really nice looking little light.


----------



## MattSPL (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got a couple of Yezl 16340's for this light. They have 3.2A max discharge. The Mini-01 is now REALLY BRIGHT 
Heat wasn't really an issue running on the LifeP04's, even after 5-10 minutes use it was still ok to hold, but with the Yezl 16340's, it heats up really quick, but must be putting out 600 lumens now 
I discovered that the course feel when operating the twisty light is due to the pressure from the spring in the tail. It's pushing the cell to make contact with the head. If you remove the cell and operate the light, it feels perfect.
The extra length of the protected 16340 over the LifeP04 is a good 3-4mm. The protected cell fits in the light, but causes even more pressure pushing the head, so the twisting operation is a bit harder again I'm hoping that a bit of time will compress the spring a little, or a bit of a mod to the spring could help.
Anybody try this light with an IMR 16340?


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 16, 2012)

That light would have to be pulling 3A or more at the pill to make 600 lumens, and I doubt that's happening. Manafont lists it at 280 lumens, and that's a far more realistic rating. 

.
.


----------



## MattSPL (Jul 16, 2012)

The Mini-01 is Direct drive as far as i know, and was tested on another forum to be pulling 2.1A at the tail on a primary.

dajabec commented in post #2 that he measured 550 lumens on a 16340.

I have a P60 XM-L U2 running @ 3.1A. The Mini-01's output isn't far from it, by eye anyway.


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 16, 2012)

dajabec said:


> I measured about 550 lumens with an 16340. It's brighter than my SC600's high mode (not turbo). I thought it was a little big for duty on my keychain, but that's where it ended up



How did you measure the output ... do you have an integrating sphere and a good light meter? If the meter doesn't read in lumens, how did you convert from lux or foot-candles?

.
.


----------



## dajabec (Jul 17, 2012)

Mike_TX said:


> How did you measure the output ... do you have an integrating sphere and a good light meter? If the meter doesn't read in lumens, how did you convert from lux or foot-candles?
> 
> .
> .



Just going by the lux in my thrown together "lightbox". It does read higher than the 500 lumen mode of my Zebralight SC600 which I used to calibrate the box.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's some reading's i got yesterday measuring the current draw of the Trustfire Mini-01 with various different cells.

Trustfire primary – Low 0.08A, High 0.8A
Surefire primary – Low 0.06A, High 0.75A
Ultracell 3.2v LifeP04 – Low 0.1A, High 1A
AW 3.2v LifeP04 – Low 0.13A, High 1.09A
Yezl 3.7v 16340 – Low 0.25A, High 2.4A


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 23, 2012)

I have just tested the Mini-01’s current draw on 2 different 18650 cells. Obviously the 18650's don't fit this light, but they fit inside the head for testing.
Senybor 3100mAh(Panasonic) protected – Low 0.27A, High 2.55A
Panasonic GCR18650CH – Low 0.30A, High 2.9A


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 28, 2012)

A pair of AW IMR 16340's arrived today for the Mini-01.

I measured a peak of 3.07A and a constant 2.8A on high


----------



## alex21 (Aug 29, 2012)

How much brighter is it Matt with the IMR?
Speaking of dirty threads, I just opened mine up a short while ago and notice mine are pretty dirty.. Very cool little light.. got another on the way! :laughing:


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 29, 2012)

alex21 said:


> How much brighter is it Matt with the IMR?
> Speaking of dirty threads, I just opened mine up a short while ago and notice mine are pretty dirty.. Very cool little light.. got another on the way! :laughing:



Its pulling between 0.4 and 0.6A more with the IMR. It's noticeably brighter with the IMR, but not as much of a jump as going from a primary to an rcr123a.
I tested it briefly last night and its definitely brighter with the IMR. It appears even more floody because the spill is brighter. It really lights up the whole area now 

I've ordered another one too  I'm going to have a go at modding it with a U2 XM-L on a copper star(hopefully).

I like the peace of mind using the protected rcr123 because the light drains the cell quite quickly. I suppose once i've ran the IMR through the light a few times, ill get used to when to pull the cell out to charge, but at the moment i'm being careful not to over discharge.


----------



## Fuzzuki (Dec 14, 2012)

I have had my mini for a few weeks now.
Compared to my Olight S10 it's a little brighter. And smaller.
But still a very cool light. I like using it by just pushing the two halves together. It makes it quick and easy.
It will heat up very quickly, but what do you expect from such a tiny light.

Every time I pick it up, I am amazed at how small it is. I'm almost afraid to lose the little pill.
Smooth finish on the outside is really nice.

Does it get any smaller and brighter. Because if there is, I will be buying it.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuzzuki said:


> I have had my mini for a few weeks now.
> Compared to my Olight S10 it's a little brighter. And smaller.
> But still a very cool light. I like using it by just pushing the two halves together. It makes it quick and easy.
> It will heat up very quickly, but what do you expect from such a tiny light.
> ...



Have you tried a 3.7v rechargeable or IMR?


----------



## Fuzzuki (Dec 14, 2012)

I am currently using an RCR.
That's not what I meant.
Is there any other flashlight that is smaller and brighter?
If so, I will buy it.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuzzuki said:


> I am currently using an RCR.
> That's not what I meant.
> Is there any other flashlight that is smaller and brighter?
> If so, I will buy it.



If you use an AW IMR16340, the Mini-01 pulls upto 3A and is really bright. I measured 2.4A with a Yezl 16340
I don't know of any smaller, brighter lights.


----------



## Fuzzuki (Dec 14, 2012)

I have some 16340's on order.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 14, 2012)

Fuzzuki said:


> I have some 16340's on order.



:thumbsup:


----------



## wordwalker3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I just got one a couple of days ago. Threads were realy dirty, cleaning and lubing was the first thing I did. I'm using a 16340 in it. It's a nice little light. Small, bright, but the o - ring by the lense is a bit too small in diameter and will not seat properly. The edge of the bezel pinches it between the inner edge and the lense. Maybe they put the wrong one in by mistake. Once I get a larger diameter o - ring everything should be fine.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 14, 2012)

wordwalker3 said:


> I just got one a couple of days ago. Threads were realy dirty, cleaning and lubing was the first thing I did. I'm using a 16340 in it. It's a nice little light. Small, bright, but the o - ring by the lense is a bit too small in diameter and will not seat properly. The edge of the bezel pinches it between the inner edge and the lense. Maybe they put the wrong one in by mistake. Once I get a larger diameter o - ring everything should be fine.



I had the same issues with the first Mini-01 i ordered. You could try screwing/unscrewing the pill slightly, it might help a bit.
The second Mini-01 i got seemed better and the fit of all the parts was better.


----------



## Fuzzuki (Dec 20, 2012)

I just recieved my 16340's.
The light will not work using this battery. It is too long?


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 20, 2012)

Fuzzuki said:


> I just recieved my 16340's.
> The light will not work using this battery. It is too long?



What make are your 16340's?
My Yezl's fit, but it is tighter trying to screw the light back together.


----------

